# Propane Levels



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

_*I read the manual on this subject. It says to point the valve to one of the cylinders and the little button should be green(which it is) and then when that tank goes empty the button will turn red and just switch the valve to the other cylinder and you should be good to go. I thought I was taking out of both cylinders at the same time? How long will those cylinders last even if someone is using propane for their frig all the time? I am thinking that they should last a good long while since those tanks are bigger than the one on my grill and I cook out 4-5 times a week and that tank lasts about a month or so. I was looking at those magnetic things to stick on the side but wasn't impressed. Any suggestions would be great...........thanks

p.s. I just don't want the thing to go empty when my sister-in-law is using it the week after us.*_


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Howie said:


> I just don't want the thing to go empty when my sister-in-law is using it the week after us.


I think this is the value in having the setup as it is (only drawing off one tank). When the first one goes empty, you simply switch to the second tank and then take the first in for a refill. Keep alternating back and forth like this, and you will never be without (and always have plenty of time to refill the empty tank).









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I don't know how long the propane will last but it sounds like your auto switch over is working fine. It is hard to see but the little button that turns red is your indicator the primary tank (one you're pointing at) is empty and has switched to the other tank. Once you see that, switch the lever making that your new primary tank and the button turns green again. Then fill up the empty tank so it will be a ready back up. They cycle continues. Both tanks should be open for this to work.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

campmg said:


> I don't know how long the propane will last but it sounds like your auto switch over is working fine. It is hard to see but the little button that turns red is your indicator the primary tank (one you're pointing at) is empty and has switched to the other tank. Once you see that, switch the lever making that your new primary tank and the button turns green again. Then fill up the empty tank so it will be a ready back up. They cycle continues. Both tanks should be open for this to work.
> [snapback]122489[/snapback]​


Ditto


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

1 full tank will last approx one month if you are running only the Fridge --

the fridge is very fuel efficient...


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks gang, now I feel better!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I top both of mine off 3 times a year. It's on the way to storage and I just swing into a LARGE gas station.

Could I wait longer and only go twice a year...sure.

I ran out ONCE with my old Coleman and DW got cold at night. I've learned to never let that happen again.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I ran out ONCE with my old Coleman and DW got cold at night. I've learned to never let that happen again.
> [snapback]122699[/snapback]​


Right there with you Jim
DW isn't warm and happy nobody is








Usually refill twice a season

Don


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

then at least twice a season it is..........thanks!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I bought a propane guage for my BBQ at home. I screws on the tank and the hose to BBQ srews into the guage. The guage is green when full and slowly turns red as it empties. There are 3 different areas base on tank temp. I just bought about a week ago so it is too soon to tell how well it works.

Thor


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

on recent dry camping in N. Idaho for 3 days I took an extra 5 gallon along "just in case". Didn't even use one tank of the the 7's! guess I better get busy and do some serious bbqing!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I ran out ONCE with my old Coleman and DW got cold at night. I've learned to never let that happen again.


So you are saying I am wrong to purposely let my tanks run out?
I just always figured there is more than one way to keep my DW warm!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

lol at Doug!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > I ran out ONCE with my old Coleman and DW got cold at night.Â I've learned to never let that happen again.
> ...


Yeah, another quilt.


----------

